# Machine Qulting Frame



## Feathers-N-Fur

I'm mostly a lurker over here, but love seeing what you all have done. 

I have a king sized quilt top for my bed that has been in my closet for 3 years now waiting to be finished. I recently made a simple twin size quilt for my DS from a pattern I saw on here. I got it finished and got so excited I made a queen sized one for my DD, it's still just a top though. And I'm also doing the Pinwheel Party blocks. I like doing the tops, but not so much the quilting part. 

So I started looking around at quilting frames and long arm machines. I came across this site that sells plans for making a machine quilting frame that can use either a regular sewing machine, or a long arm. The plans are $20, and one of the testimonials says it cost her $138 to build hers. I could afford that, and my DH has the skills and tools to build it. It doesn't collapse down to fit in a closet like some of the commercial ones I've looked at do, but the legs can be folded in like a folding table, so I'm thinking it could be stored in the garage when not in use. I am really thinking about doing this, but want the opinions of someone who has some knowledge of how these frames work to tell me if they like this plan. I'm not going to start a business, just a home hobby.

This is the site for the plans.
http://www.buildaquiltingframe.com/

This is a google video of someone using his frame
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6786443139229498264#

Thanks,
Emily


----------



## Little Quacker in NC

Now I know nothing about quilting frames! Don't use them. I saw one in a catalog last week though that was made from PVC Pipe. I wonder how usable that would be? It would be light and easy to disassemble and put away.

My auntie had one she made herself and it was from 2X4's and it was on pully's and just went up to the ceiling when she was done with it, and was lowered back down when she wanted to work on her quilt. Very cool!

Good luck with your plans. LQ


----------



## rivenoak

Isn't that clever?

Hmmm...might have to build myself one this summer.


----------



## CJ

Just keep in mind, with a standard size sewing machine throat of about 7 inches, you're only going to have about 3 inches of usable quilting space when the quilt is rolled up.


----------



## ErinP

Very true, CJ. If you do build your own frame, you'll probably want to invest some of your savings in a long(er) arm machine. 

But, even 3" of usable space on a frame still beats the pieces out of the back-breaking work of trying to wrestle your anaconda (er, quilt) through a standard machine set-up!

I've long pondered the idea of making my own frame, Emily, but it would easily be worth $20 to save myself the designing time. Thanks for sharing your find!
And I'm _really_ liking Quacker's auntie's idea of pulleys to raise and lower the frame as needed. That's always been one of my hang-ups in getting/using a frame; Where to keep this thing??


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur

I got the frame plans. It looks easy to build. I plan on starting with my machine for now, but plan on getting at least a 9 inch one eventually. My BIL goes to a lot of auctions and I have him looking for one for me. He sews so he has an idea what to look for. I will post what I think of the frame once it is done.


----------



## Countrystyle

My cousin learned to quilt on the hanging frame at church. She recently told me that if you quilted, you didn't have to clean the kitchen after the potluck dinner. That's why she learned to quilt at a young age. lol I found this description on line:


Quilting was
hub of family, social life
by Delbert Trew 

What is approximately 8 to 10 feet square and hangs from the ceiling with small ropes? Yep, you guessed it: a quilting frame.

Many early day homes contained this handy device that held layers of quilt stretched tightly and ready for the tiny stitches made by the quilter.

Most quilting frames were made of boards about 2 to 3 inches wide, three-quarters of an inch thick, and from 8 to 10 feet in length. Originally, the corners were held with bolts and wing nuts inserted into a series of holes drilled through the wood. Later, small specially made C clamps were used to hold the frames in the proper configuration. Small ropes attached to the corners of the frame reached to the ceiling and through small pulleys held to the ceiling boards with eye-bolts. The four rope ends were gathered to one side where a tug raised the frame to the ceiling and out of the way of floor traffic. By loosening the ropes, the frame could be lowered to a comfortable sitting position for those working.


----------



## Countrystyle

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_1KbSM4VA4zM/SCxeXsVSF3I/AAAAAAAAAN0/MaAAjG7gF9g/s1600-h/Quilting+frame.JPG

Here's a picture on a blog - hope it works


----------



## ErinP

Countrystyle said:


> What is approximately 8 to 10 feet square and hangs from the ceiling with small ropes? Yep, you guessed it: a quilting frame.


It makes perfect sense for a hand-quilting frame. They really _are_ just a frame. 
But a machine quilting frame needs to be a _lot_ heavier duty, for obvious reasons. It's more than just a frame, it's a frame, legs, stabilization, etc. But, were a body to set up a heavier pulley system, remove the legs/etc. it might be workable for a machine set-up too. :thumb:


----------



## Countrystyle

Sorry for getting off topic!


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur

Actually, this is made with folding legs, so I was considering exactly that. I think as long as you go through a beam, it could be raised up as well.


----------



## ErinP

Yeah, I know this particular design is made with what are basically the legs off a folding table like you find in church basements. 
But I've done too much machine quilting to want that type of leg under my frame! I'm going to go with a stouter, 2x4 type of leg.


----------

